# Is The Gandhi Dynasty Back



## sikh84 (May 10, 2007)

Sat Sri Akal

I wish to humbly pose a question to my fellow sikhs and friends alike on this forum. The ruling congress party in India is a Gandhi led party. The CV of Congress boasts of a large scale holocaust in 1984. Sonia Gandhi seems like minded, but the entry of Indira Gandhi's grandchildren into active politics is already proving popular among the masses. Some controversial statements by one of the younger Gandhi's directed at other communities has already stirred tension. As is common knowledge     the Gandhi-Sikh problems stem from the days of Nehru. As the Gandhis re-arm I personally feel we may be targetted. Please enlighten me with your views.

waheguru ji ki khalsa waheguru ji ki fateh 


----------------------------------------
----------------------------------------


----------



## Harjas Kaur Khalsa (May 12, 2007)

I doubt the Gandhis will re-arm against anyone anytime soon. Their own political survival is tenuous. The Hindutva fanatics will probably try to kill Rahul Gandhi if he becomes a prominent political figure. The rhetoric coming from Sangh Parivaar: RSS/BJP//VHP/Bajrang Dal/Shiv Sena/Hinduunity is utter rejection of Sonia Gandhi and Rahul as unwelcome Abrahamic foreigners oppressing Hindu's in Bharat. Gandhi dynasty is threatened from within. Personally I see RSS extremism as more of a threat to destabilizing India if they gain political momentum and Congress falters. We will have to see. If they come into any appreciable power, expect a nuclear confrontation with Pakistan. THAT would completely decimate Punjab, and would be the greatest threat to Sikhs.

Hindu Unity - Soldiers of Hindutva! Awake Hindus!!

Hindu Unity's CRIMINALS HIT LIST !

YouTube - Pravin Togadia Speech

VHP extremists from India - Google Video


----------



## GuruPyaara (May 12, 2007)

look at what happened in UP.Cogress got only 21 seats out of 400+ ha ha ha , how long these raakshas can rule. People are waking up, looks like


----------



## vinod (May 12, 2007)

Hi Friend,
Any person represaenting any religion would be known as the economic value the people of that religion control. What have Sikhs got.? Nothing a big Zero.?Sikhs will always be targetted always till the resurrect theselves in the form of a community not entirely engaged in Gurudwaras  and 'path'.
Either have economic value or nuisance value and enjoy the earth.Else beg as is done these days.

Sorry for hard words.


----------



## simpy (May 12, 2007)

*Respected Vinod ji,*

*this is funny, how come Sikhs dont have anything, what is making you think that. SIKH DI NAZAR NAAL DEKHNA PAINAA, he he*

*SIKH DE KOL ANMOL KHAZAANA HAI BANI DA, and anybody and everybody is able to use it.....*

*'Bani Nirankaar' what a true Sikh has, Our Guru's have showered us with such a precious gift, NOBODY IN THE WORLD HAS Something like IT SIR........*

*baki sabh aanee jaanee cheez hai, only Manmukhs are supposidily lost in it, not the Gurmukhs. JE HAI TAA VI VAHEGURU DA SHUKAR HAI, JE NAHI HAI TAA VI WAHEGURU DA SHUKAR HAI, Sabh us daa hai. WE ENJOY ALL, every way..........*


*humbly asking for everybody's forgiveness*


*one thing i must want to add here Respected Vinod Ji,*

*if Sikhs dont have anything, then why Sikhs have been attacked, killed, exploited and looted by the Indian Goverment and other Sikh Haters in 80s and after, why there was an attack on Akaal Takht, KOI TA KHAZAANA HAI that's making others jealous of SIKHS or MAY BE AFRAID OF US 'SIKHS'. OTHERWISE WHY ALL THIS??????  ...........*


----------



## Harjas Kaur Khalsa (May 12, 2007)

Politics are as much as part of Sikhi as the spiritual. Miri AND Piri. Khalistan was declared as a separate and independant homeland by the sarbat Khalsa in 1986 in response to India's desecration of Harmandar Sahib and suppression of the Sikhs. The Sikh community has been *genocidally subjugated* _*with all strong leadership decapitated*_. Then followed decades of selective internment, torture and disappearances of hundreds of thousands in a terror campaign by the government to stamp out militancy. Naturally, such a community is traumatized and distressed. Now _*the current leadership is assailed with every conceivable corruption by government and Hindutva agencies*_ in the form of bribes, monetary support going to anti-Panthic organizations: Nirankaries, Namdharies, and fake babas and sants to spread dissention and disunity, rewriting Sikh history, etc.

However, as for your *economic anaysis* being a big* zero*, you must consider the *Sikh diaspora* which has collectively between Canada and United States at least a billion dollars net worth by way of businesses. I know one Sikh owned company, Akal Security, held in trust by Sikh Dharma, 3HO. It alone, as a company has a net worth of a billion dollars in US Government and military contracts. I've been saying all along, just keep your eyes on the Sikh diaspora, in another generation will be able to BUY Punjab!!! And that's one reason why some major voices have been calling on diaspora to demand convening of another sarbat Khalsa to overthrow and reform current corrupted institutions. But we will have to see everything plays out. Rest assured, the Sikh Nation will rise up and more than meet the challenge. Just give a little time. There WILL be Khalsa Raj on this earth! But it may not be in our lifetimes.


> The Sikh homeland in Punjab was never given autonomy within modern India as promised by Nehru. In fact, the policy of modern India towards the Sikh Nation has been the complete opposite of autonomy. Rather than respect the independent character and identity of the Sikhs, the policy of the Indian state and Hindutva ideologues has been to entrap and assimilate the Sikhs religious, political, cultural and linguistic identities into a pan-Hindu and Hindi-speaking entity. The attempts to synthesise the identity and soul of the minority peoples with the majority Hindus is nothing short of a cultural genocide and polluting of the non-Hindu peoples of India.
> 
> The Operation Bluestar launched in June of 1984 which caused immense physical damage to the Sikhs most holiest of sites followed by the November 1984 anti-Sikh pogroms and the decade of militarization and conversion of the Sikh homeland into a police state rife with extra-judicial killings, torture and brutalizing of ordinary Sikh civilians by the security forces have been the highlights of modern India's repayment to the Sikh Nation for all of the sacrifices made by it for modern India...
> 
> ...


Panthic Weekly: Free Akal Takht from Cowards : Feedback
http://www.panthic.org/news/125/ARTICLE/3257/2007-05-02.html


> Amritsar Sahib (KP) – Panthic organizations worldwide have taken a strong notice of the recent statements issued by the Sangh Parivar and the Shiv Sena. Parkash Badal in particular has received a wrath of Sikh Sangat as he aligned his political party with Bhartiya Janta Party (forerunner of the Sangh) in the state assembly elections.
> 
> Talking to the press, S. Simranjit Singh Mann, a stanch opponent of Shiromani Akali Dal (B) and the Bhartiya Janta Party (BJP), said that *ever since the new government formed in Punjab, activities of RSS and other fascist Hindu organizations have started escalating.* *He said that the issues such as the BJP demanding a greater role in Punjab Government, Shiv Sena's demand of possessing trishuls (tridents) and RSS's recent claims on the Sikh Religion are serious in nature and strong action was needed to counter them.*
> 
> ...


When you see thousands of anti-Sikh Hindutva nationalists arming with trishuls in Punjab, expect riots like those in Gujarat to soon follow. Already Simranjit Singh Mann has been attacked by cadres loyal to Badal. See the video, know the truth about continued suppression of Sikh sovereignty in Punjab! This is happening today, current political situation, not back in 1984! The test is coming sooner than you think.


> As you all know on 25th October 2006 members of Youth Dal of Badal group, Students Organization of India (SOI) and Criminals hired by Badal group attacked on barehanded leaders and workers of Akali Dal (Amritsar) and Sanagat. Persons who attacked were led by Rajinder Singh (Mehta) member SGPC, Gurcharn Garewal (so called President of Mehta Federation), Mandip Manna and Amarpal Boni (son of Rattan Singh Ajnala), Baljit Singh Nilamehal (who fired gunshots and also make identification of victims for attack), Raju Khanna (a resident of Patiala and office-bearer of SOI,* whose associates made attempts to injure S. Simranjit Singh Maan*), Bikramjit Majethia (Brother in Law of Sukhbir Badal) and Tikka. *The whole incident was carried out in a pre-planned way by Badal Group with the help of Police Administration. *
> 
> Police asked workers of Akali Dal (Amritsar) to surrender their Swords saying that police has not allowed any one to carry any weapon for the sake of keeping peace. Poilce ensured it's protection to S. Maan and his party-men. *But persons of Badal group (numbering above one thousand) were armed with bare swords and lathis. Some (numbering between 15-25) were armed with firearms, which were also used.*
> 
> http://www.akalidalamritsar.com/punjab/Daily_News/Kathunangal_video1.html


----------



## GuruPyaara (May 13, 2007)

It is True Surinder Ji, they are both Scared and Jealous. Otherwise the talk/fight should have done face to face, but here the attack is always a hidden one and that too from behind and then they try to hide it from the whole world-CRAZY. 
They even know that they cannot keep us smothered fr long time either, so are ALWAYS AFRAID, ALWAYS JEALOUS, ALWAYS READY TO KICK FROM BEHIND, ONGOING FALSEHOOD, VALUING US LOW... AGG LAGGI REHNDI HAI POOCH NU ENAA DI...

And on top of that look at this, THEY COULD NOT FIND ANY OTHER THAN A SIKH TO BE THE PRIME MINISTER OF INDIA-WHAT DOES THIS SHOW VINOD JI...

GHOR JEAOULSY AND GHOR  BACK BITING IN GHOR KALYUG...


----------



## simpy (May 13, 2007)

*Respected GuruPyaara Ji,*

*you are right, its not our ZEROism but our HEROism  that is burning their tail:rofl!!: *


*humbly asking for everybody's forgiveness*


----------



## vinod (May 13, 2007)

It is not burning anyone.Sikhs are basically peaceful but not progressive at all. There vision is limited. We ,in India, do not have a sikh who would have done for his community.Sikhs have problem with French Government rearding Turban and someone has with the beard and someone with the Jarnail Singh calling martyr. 
Sikhs  are ancient people and their value system is zero.Most of the richer sikhs have shifted to USA/UK/Canada.
Rest are in India to make their both end meals.No contribution to science./nothing to politics.Thanks to Narsimah Rao who promoted Manmohan singh to cabinet rank.Rest are just small fries fighting with each other. Sidhu is in HIndus party ,why should he not join akaali party..
Any reply.


----------



## simpy (May 13, 2007)

*Vinod ji, *

*how come then there was no other than a Sikh gentleman available to be promoted by a Muslim guy for the hindu raj to make a Prime Minister, doesn't matter who promoted who, that's not the issue- THE BEST LEARNED, MOST QULIFIED AND THE MOST INFLUENTIAL Guy in the office, *

*actually agg ta Dhan Dhan Guru Sahib De vailey to hee laggi hoi hai, kadi hawa naal jaidaa ho jaandi hai- jaidaa tappdey han, kadi ghat jaandi hai, foki jhag waang beh jaande han, kadi jaroorat panidee ha ta mintaa karan aa jande han. This anti sikh propaganda is good for non sikhs TO FEED THEIR EGO they need it otherwise saara hajmola muk jaaega India ch- but remember it doesnt do any thing to Sikhs at all mere pyaarey veer. Sikhs are not tied to one person/party/piece of land... SO THEY ARE NOT LIMITED. THEY ARE EVERYWHERE, 'UNLIMITED' IS THE FIRST WORD IN THEIR DICTIONARY.....IN 500 YEARS WE ARE THIS(inspite of all hidden backbiting and Attacks and looting from anti sikhs, inspite of the attempts to destroy Sikh History), IMAGINE IN ANOTHER 500 YEARS, SIKH HATERS WILL HAVE TO KEEP THE WATER HOSE AVAILABLE ALL THE TIME(24/7) TO CONTROL THE FLAMES, CERTAINLY THE ANTI SIKH and Anti Human MENTALITY WILL NOT LET THEM PUT THE TAIL FIRE OFF BY ALL MEANS.............*

*These differences that mere veer you are talking about are also created by Anti Sikhs, and once again- you are seeing what you want to see, WE ARE SEEING WHAT THE TRUTH IS, you must be thinking that by making punjab youth all addicted to nasha, SIKHS WILL BE FINISHED, JE KOMA ISS TARAA MARDEEYAN NA TA ANTI SIKHS WOULD HAVE FINISHED US A LONG TIME BACK. WHAT HAS NOT BEEN DONE TO US, TELL ME ONE TERROR THAT THE SIKH COMMUNITY HAS NOT BEEN THROUGH- NAME ONE. you cannot, as there is none, SO MERE PYAARE VEER ALWAYS REMEMBER IF WE ARE THIS IN 500 YEARS(inspite of ALL hurdles created by Anti-Sikhs for us to grow), IMAGINE WHAT WE WILL BE IN ANOTHER 3/4/500 YEARS-*


*humbly asking for everybody's forgiveness*

*FYI my dear veer Vinod Ji, a lot is being done to raise our brothers and sisters who are below poverty line anwhere in the world( and once again we dont only do for Sikhs, we do for ALL). Sikh Kom is not sleeping. Anyways thanks for the kick though, will be helpful for some sleeping and yawning ones  . *

*SOMEONE MAY HAVE TO WATCH THEIR TAIL THOUGH- FIREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE*


----------



## vinod (May 13, 2007)

Madam ji..the way the sikhs are forgetting their dress codes this religion would be lost in 200 years and you are stating that this willmultiply.They can if they have economic wealth and some respect in Foreign Countriues. They are treated shabily everywhere.It is not my fault but your weakness.I am not using adjectives or fire in my posts you may think of avoiding it as well if your conscience of sikhi permits


----------



## Harjas Kaur Khalsa (May 14, 2007)

Sikhs were rulers in India until British colonial invasion, and betrayal by Gandhi-Nehru dynasty. Following that, as I mentioned before, problems with Punjab include division into Pakistan, refusal to grant capital of Chandigarh, changing official language to Hindi, diversion of waters, conditions of mass farmer suicides and bankrupcies, assassination of Gursikhs by sant Nirankaris with police help (1978), Golden Temple invasion and massacre (1984), arbitrary arrests, mayhem and murder of Sikhs, Sikh leadership, etc. since that time. This is a Nation in DISTRESS! This is a Nation under ATTACK! This is a Nation still faced with attempts by majority to genocidally alter the Sikh identity, infiltrate Akal Takht, infiltrate Punjab Police and Government etc.

If Punjab was a state anywhere else in the world, it would be acknowledged as being under a state of invasion. But despite all this demonic attack, Sikhism is thriving around the world. How can you say that a community recuperating from genocidal attacks has zero to contribute? Isn't it obvious that the contributors were all being butchered and blacklisted? GIVE ME A BREAK! Give the Sikh Nation a chance to recover.

Manmohan Singh is a Congress sell-out and a joke. Real Sikh leadership got decapitated in 1984 BECAUSE THEY WERE UNCORRUPTIBLE!!!!!!!!!

http://www.pluralism.org/research/profiles/images/69377/dedication.jpg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4xkWkyEY1E

Jaswant Singh Khalra's Last International Speech - Google Video


> _"The Sikh community is fully cognizant that the same extremist Brahmanic forces that have attempted to annihilate the Sikh nation via actions such as 'Operation Bluestar' and the November 1984 Anti-Sikh Pogroms, are also the driving forces behind terrorist organizations such as the RSS. Where in the past few decades, the primary objective of these Brahmanic forces was the physical annihilation of the Sikh Nation; the RSS has now coordinated with them to destroy the fundamental institutions and core-principals of the Sikh religion through other means._​
> _In January 2001, the RSS organization made plans of holding Akhand Paths of Guru Granth Sahib Ji in various Hindu temples throughout India but directives from Akal Takht Sahib banning their participation helped preserve the reverence of Guru Granth Sahib at that time. After that, in July of 2001, the RSS distributed a magazine called "Pathe-ya-kan" in which gross historical distortions were made of the Sikh Gurus other Sikh figures. In response, several Sikh groups based in Indore organized protests where copies of this magazine were burnt in front of Gurdwara Imli Sahib. Under the guidance of the Gurdwara Sahib Sabha Management, it was also concluded at that time that "the Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh is neither Rashtriya (a national organization), nor Sikh, or Sangat." The Sikh Sangat of Indore was asked to refrain from purchasing any publications of this anti-Sikhi organization.​At that time, Ranjit Sinh Ahuja, Balbir Sinh Khanuja, Sevak Sinh Khanuja, Inderjit Sinh Khanuja, Ajit Sinh 'Nihung' and several others signed resignation letters from the RSS in the presence of Guru Granth Sahib Ji. But in August 2004, when the RSS organized five different marches in light of the 400th Parkash anniversary of Guru Granth Sahib to cause trouble and tensions within the Sikh community, these same people were once again seen taking active part in these marches. Ajit Sinh 'Nihung', Ranjit Sinh Aahuja and Jasbir Sinh Gandhi of Singh Sabha (Indore) also publicly vowed to hold L. K. Advani's commands superior to those issued by Akal Takht Sahib.​In response to the sacrilege caused by these marches, Akal Takat Sahib issued another hukamnama on July 23rd, 2004 and August 11th, 2004 asking the Sikh Nation to boycott the RSS and its organized programs. After the Takht mandate, there was a noticeable decrease in the anti-Sikh activities of the 'Sangh.' Now after a lapse of two years, this organization has re-launched its anti-Panthic agenda under the name of Guru Granth Sahib Vichaar Manch. All the leadership and agendas of this newly formed organization are the same as those of the RSS. ​It is a request at the feet of the Sikh Sangat situated worldwide to not support any activities of any organization or individuals linked with the Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh (RSS). All Sikhs should abide by the mandates of Akal Takhat Sahib and boycott this anti-Panthic organization. Any Gurdwara Management Committee, organization or any leader found offering support of any kind towards the RSS should be immediately reported with the Akal Takht Sahib."​- Daasre​GURSIKH Organization​Shahbaaz Khalsa​Akhand Kirtani Jatha, Indore​http://www.panthic.org/news/126/ARTICLE/3107/2007-02-14.html​_


----------



## vinod (May 14, 2007)

Respected Kaur ji,

Have gone thru. you write up.Thanks.I am sorry the way you feel that India has treated you. Why do not you do something that sikhs are valued, if this happensI am sure your younger generation will take interest and feel about and will follow the sikh value that are seemingly ok to me.Young generation is disillusioned both in Europe and USA. Kids simply are not ready to wear Turbans. It is my experience in India. i am sure you also know this.

You cannot change everything within a stipulated time. Stop blaming RSS or some other outfit. Why don't sikhs take interest and come up with something that one can link with sikhs and only sikhs.If it happens one will ,in that case and under those circumtances , start regarding sikhs as their brothers , a previlege that they have lost after 1984 riots. It is a history. For how long will you yell at some mishap. Come out of your slumber.It is all I have been stating i my earlier post in this thread.Have you seen the 'Langar Seva ' is at Amritsar. Sorry , I have been there recently and inspite of being hungry did not have food in the 'langar' be cause of filth and the dirt.Do something.It is the only symbol that you people have.

Best Of luck


----------



## sachchasoda (May 14, 2007)

Respected Vinod ji,

thanks a lot for remindin what to do, KEEP UP THE GOOD JOB, AS ALWAYS.

tuhade varge saanu saadeeyan kammeyaan yaad karaandey rahe ta bigre tigre sabh rah te aaee janey ne. THIS IS NORMAL HUMAN REACTION, NONE OF YOUR FAULT. KEEP DOING IT. Vaise Tusi keu fikar kar rahe ho. JE INSAANIAT TUHADE VICH ANNI TUPP RAHI HAI, SAB TO JYAADA HAI, BARA FIKAR HAI DUSRYAAN DA, TA TUSI AAP KEO NAHI KUCHCH KARDE NA FIR- KAR KE DIKHAOO JIS TARAA ASSI JEE KE DIKHA DITTA 500+ SAAL INSPITE OF ALL THE TERROR IMPOSED ON US BY ANTI SIKHS. GAL TA BANDI HAI. DONT WORRY SIR, why are you worried though.DUJEEYAAN NU MANGTE KAHAN NAAL BANDAA SHAH NAHI BAN JANDAA. DO SOMETHING SO THAT YOU HAVE SOMETHING TO TALK- NOT JUST FOKI HAWAA. WHAT DO YOU THINK, WHO YOU ARE CHALLENGING???? IN THIS CASE- IT IS YOUR OWN THOUGHT SIR VINOD JI. NO BODY ELSE. IF WE ARE DIRTY AND FILTHY THEN WHY ARE YOU EVEN ADDRESSING US AND READING US- DEKHYOO KITEY TUHADEE NAZAR NA MAILEE HO JAAVEY SAADI LIKHI FILTH NU PAR KE, Hath Na MAILEY HO JAVAN, SAADA ZIKAR KARDE KARDE MR FULL INSAANYAAT JI  
BACH KE REHNA RE BAABA BACH KE REHNAA RE- KHATRAA HAI FILTH KAA.

Sadh Sangat Ji Bhul Chuk Maaf


----------



## GuruPyaara (May 14, 2007)

Surinder Kaur Cheema said:


> *IN 500 YEARS WE ARE THIS(inspite of all hidden backbiting and Attacks and looting from anti sikhs, inspite of the attempts to destroy Sikh History), IMAGINE IN ANOTHER 500 YEARS, SIKH HATERS WILL HAVE TO KEEP THE WATER HOSE AVAILABLE ALL THE TIME(24/7) TO CONTROL THE FLAMES, CERTAINLY THE ANTI SIKH and Anti Human MENTALITY WILL NOT LET THEM PUT THE TAIL FIRE OFF BY ALL MEANS.............*


 
Surinder Ji,

This is true, how many dynasties have tried in last 500 years to knock us down. Are we finished, not yet and infact never will(VINODS CAN HAVE AS MUCH WISHFUL THINKING AS THEY WANT). We are everywhere thriving, flourishing, still surviving(amidst Anti-Sikh Teror), working as an igniter, :crazy: :whisling:


----------



## simpy (May 14, 2007)

vinod said:


> Madam ji..the way the sikhs are forgetting their dress codes this religion would be lost in 200 years and you are stating that this willmultiply.They can if they have economic wealth and some respect in Foreign Countriues. They are treated shabily everywhere.It is not my fault but your weakness.I am not using adjectives or fire in my posts you may think of avoiding it as well if your conscience of sikhi permits


 

*Respected Vinod Ji,*

* endless thanks for the reply  . *
*what tells you that they will not multiply????*

*you are proving that you only look at what you want to look at, hiding your face from the reality. May be reality is Scary for you, umhaaaaaaaaa*

*Shabby behaviour is not their fault same as they are not the cause for others reaction. as you state they are treated by others that way. And dont we know who treat others shabbily- one who is weak from within, unhumanitarian, intolerant, Despirate to rule over other humans, One with inferiority complex, one with Rakshas Budhi and all these other negative qualities. NOTHING HAPPENS TO A PERSON WHO IS BEING TREATED THAT WAY. NOTHING, it is all the treater who pays it off later :roll: . Bad, hard and shabby treatment from others eventually brings out goodness in the victim  *

*and just a note on the use of adjectives and Sikhi Conscious, i think you are mahaa confused on this issue. me neech is just stating the fact using a metaphor, whats wrong in that. The whole world does, every culture society, individuals, language ... all have their own, Sorry if it hurts your feelings. MUHAVRAA HAI VEER PYAAREY.............. SAAREY BOLDEY NE. *



*forgive me please*


----------



## Harjas Kaur Khalsa (May 16, 2007)

> the way the sikhs are forgetting their dress codes this religion would be lost in 200 years and you are stating that this willmultiply.


on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
1984 Remembrance March & Freedom Rally on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Gatka on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Vaisakhi Nagar Kirtan April 2007 Surrey B.C.,Canada on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
DSC_1427 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
DSC06329 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## luv4u (May 18, 2007)

I am a victim Of 1984 Riots.It was a nightmare and a horrible experience.
Can I forget that. ..No never.It is horrible to think Of those days even today as well. But then life goes on.


----------



## kds1980 (May 25, 2007)

luv4u said:


> I am a victim Of 1984 Riots.It was a nightmare and a horrible experience.
> Can I forget that. ..No never.It is horrible to think Of those days even today as well. But then life goes on.



dear luv4u

please tell us about what happened to you or your family.did you lost any relatives or friends.


----------



## tarlochan singh (May 27, 2007)

*Dear vinod,*
*thank you for letting us know from the hindu's point about the sikhs.*
*where the sikhs have not done anything for their own people,*
*but they have done plenty for the starving hindus of india, 35 years ago india had the biggest begging bowl in the world, thanks to the poor sikh farmer living hand to mouth for giving you and the rest of your 800 million to gloat about the sikhs not to mention the green revolution.*
*And such values you have that for 900 years hindoos were ruled over by the muslims, it were only the sikhs which gave you this freedom to dis sikhs today,just remember that. And jarnail singh bindrawale,it took the hindu army (JAWANS)six days with heavy artillary to kill him and 300 sikhs.*
*Talking about sidhu,BHAI BHAI KO PAHCHANTA HAI.he would be out of place in the akali party. Just because he wears a turban does'nt means he is a sikh.*

*THANKS SURINDER KAUR JI*


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (May 28, 2007)

I have not been around much recently, but I assure you all that I am alive, if not well.




> I am a victim Of 1984 Riots.It was a nightmare and a horrible experience.
> Can I forget that. ..No never.It is horrible to think Of those days even today as well. But then life goes on.


As am I. I have posted about this before on this forum. My sister and mother-in-law and I have a blog that details some of our experiences, thoughts, feelings, ideas, etc. You are most welcome to visit. If any other survivors wish to post there, just contact me and I will be happy - more than happy, elated - to facilitate that.

Our blog is The Road To Khalistan

Mai (Harinder Kaur)


----------



## tarlochan singh (May 29, 2007)

*dear sadh sangat ji *
*wahe guru ji ka khalsa*
*wahe guru ji ki fath*e

*if we look at the history, minority always have and will be treated baddly by the majority,it is not that can we trust gandhi's or not, it is can we trust our own leaders. After the holocast of 1984 has any so called sikh jathedar or any leader came to the aid of the post delhi murders victims,no.*
*great men and women have lost their lives pre and post 1984,not to mention the children who have lost their parents or hundreds of sikh girls who are missing.*
*we will never never never forget 1984*


----------

